# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Social isolation - how do you cope?

## BlueLace

Going days and days out without saying a word to anyone.

----------


## CeCe

Being online helps.

----------


## sanspants

> Being online helps.



Definitely. Mostly I just look for others and make an [BEEP] out of myself. But in the process of making an [BEEP] of myself I sometimes manage not to be isolated.

----------


## WineKitty

Being that I am married, I never go days without speaking to anyone.  But I can keep it quite limited and am okay with that to some degree.  But then again, I know its antisocial, abnormal behavior.  I am actually quite content to be alone.

----------


## Dill

> Being online helps.



 I'd hate to think what kind of headspace I'd be in if I didn't have the internet.  It's my main social outlet.

----------


## Yellow

Being online helps as well, as does reading. I'm very used to going days without speaking a word

----------


## Koalafan

Internet, writing, movies/tv/mmusic, books, etc...

----------


## Sagan

AS, Watching science documentaries, That's about it. I used to have a life when I was married. Camping, Hiking, Boating, Flying....Then came the divorce and my downward spiral

----------


## WintersTale

I am living with 5 kids, and two other adults. So I don't go days without speaking to anyone.

My problem is the opposite. I sometimes get so overwhelmed with social interaction that I want to just hide away in my room, on the computer.

----------


## onawheel

I think I'm slowly coming to terms with it, I mean I usually prefer to be alone anyway. I'd say I always like I felt it was my choice to be that way.. now I guess I know that even when I try it doesn't work out so great. but I accept it.. I don't yearn for it or anything. *shrugs*.

----------


## 1

Internet

----------


## Otherside

Not in that situation now, bit was about a year ago or so now.

I basically spent the time playing online games. Kept me entertained, and I had a bunch of online friends to keep me company and curb some of the loneliness - SWTOR to be exact. Noone I spoke to on there cared that I was playing for twelve hours plus at times. How could they? They were doing the exact same thing. I picked up hints from them that they were most likely socially anxious/depressed. Not that we ever really spoke much.about it...or our lives outside of the game. 

Heh, I will admit we had some good times. Was it any substitute for real life friends? No. It really wasn't. But that was how.I.coped.

No idea how those guys are getting on. Still log onto my character these days. Haven't seen them log in for a long time, and the guild we had has disbanded. Guess they moved on, and I hope things went okay for them.

----------


## Denv12

I'm homebound because of chronic fatigue so its been  years.I guess in one way I'm agoraphobic.
I cope by making an effort to deal with my overall wellbeing. After being treated by Kinesiologists and some chiropractors I found that anything to do with pressure points is a good thing. I started doing acupressure.Its as simple as gently rubbing pressure points for about a minute.And,its free.  After I started I noticed I began to feel a bit more at ease.Weaks later I felt better.Nothing to lose so I kept at it.

https://www.herbalshop.com/199-commo...elf-treatment/
If you can relate to any of those ailments,try them.
I've never bought anything from there but I use that page.(Its in USA,I'm in Australia).

The other thing I use is called "Faster E.F.T".
http://fastereft.com/

Its being on my own and not having a social life that bothers me.

----------


## L

Being creative, I learned to crochet a few years ago to use my free time. I am fairly good at it and it's helped with my self esteem too.

----------


## Bethie

Luckily I live with my parents and sister so I don't go days without speaking to anyone.  My therapist also comes once a week.  I miss social interaction outside professionals and my family though.  It's actually why I'm here.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I mostly use the Internet to cope with social isolation.

----------


## Member11

I used the internet to socialise, mainly this site, and I also talk with my family who I live with. I can't handle any more social interaction than that.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am married so I do see him in the evenings not a lot because he is in a Christian band and then church and practice and gigs to play so its me and my furbaby but he is 14 now and his health is failing so I am scared he will die with me here by myself. I play on pogo a lot and I talk on facebook and on the phone I try to help others out more than myself. I do like artsy stuff but I am not real good and I like shopping online I would love to be able to sing but I am a horrible singer and I have tried learning to play the keyboard the guitar the dulcimer but I am just bad lol .. so I watch a lot of movies and tv shows and just cruise online. I also eat lol

----------


## CeCe

I am limiting who drains me and who doesn't.

----------

